# Electric smoker and metal smoker box



## dahubb55 (May 2, 2015)

Usiing a Brinkmann electric smoker. Can I use a metal smoker box that sits on the heating element without causing problems with the smoker? If so, which is better, stainless steel or cast iron? Thanx.


----------



## uncle dave (May 2, 2015)

I have used a cast iron box on my Brinkman electric many time w/ no problems


----------

